# Grip Anchor for the Glock 19



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't want anything like that. The people that spend large dollars on 1911s pay extra to have that corner bobbed off.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> I don't want anything like that. The people that spend large dollars on 1911s pay extra to have that corner bobbed off.


I am not interested in it either...


----------

